
Bullied by Beijing, America’s Closest Allies Regret Saying ‘Yes’ to China - baylearn
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/27/china-bullying-australia-new-zealand-canada-britain-trump/
======
LatteLazy
This all seems like trump supporter fantasy. It’s “not even wrong”, if signing
up to an investment bank got Australia a sweet deal, then they’re glad they
did it. There’s nothing more to that. People are dropping huawei because of US
pressure, not because of human rights. Trump has no real China policy, he
started a fight he didn’t understand to distract from his failings and then
lost that fight. Seriously, who can take the author seriously? Are they just
relying on MAGA feelings so no one questions their weird, counter factual
narratives?

------
baylearn
No soft-paywall link: [http://archive.is/qIOeB](http://archive.is/qIOeB)

------
dubeno
facknews

